# Can Advantix cause a hotspot?



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

Normally Holden will have a greasy spot on his back for a few days after I apply his Advantix, but today I noticed a 2" square spot that's scabbed over near his shoulder blades. It's thick, and dark. I tried to pull it off, but it's very red/raw underneath, so I figured I should leave it alone for now. He's never had an issue with Advantix before, but I can't think of anything else it could be. Any ideas? Anything I should do other than watch it/add Goldbond if needed?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, any chemical you put on your dogs skin could cause a hot spot though many may argue its impossible. 

I would just keep it clean and dry for now see how it is tomorrow. Thats that I do


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know if the Advantix caused it but the best remedy I've found for hot spots is Plain Brown Listerene applied several times a day. Gold Bond Medicated powder also works but is a dusty mess. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd take my guy in to have it checked out. that does not sound normal.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Flea treatment is a chemical. If a hot spot occured in the exact same spot the chemical was applied the day or so before I would suspect the flea stuff. Chemicals burn the skin, some dogs tolerate it some do not. Im thankful mine hasnt reacted to the Revolution yet but has reacted to the others.

I havent tried listerine but I could see why it would work


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Plain Brown Listerene should be in every golden owners medcine cabinet. It work well on most hots spots and is a great ear cleaner. It has saved me many trips to the vet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I don't know if the Advantix caused it but the best remedy I've found for hot spots is Plain Brown Listerene applied several times a day. Gold Bond Medicated powder also works but is a dusty mess. Best of luck to you.


This would be a good treatment for a hot spot, but if you suspect Advantix caused the wound that would be a chemical burn and I would not use the listerine and powder on that. If it's really a 2 inch large wound I would at least call the vet to see if you should have it checked as a chemical burn.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> This would be a good treatment for a hot spot, but if you suspect Advantix caused the wound that would be a chemical burn and I would not use the listerine and powder on that. If it's really a 2 inch large wound I would at least call the vet to see if you should have it checked as a chemical burn.


 
It may or may not be a chemical burn but dogs can and do certainly have reactions to certain flea medications or other chemicals. You should alert your vet that this has happened, as they and the companies do like to be aware if an animal has had a problem with the product.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It does sound to me like a reaction to the flea stuff. And i know from pat experince that a dog can use a product, vax, etc several times with no problem and suddenly hae a reaction. My KayCee had no problems with her puppy vax nor her first round of annuels, but at 2 1/2 when she got her 2ed round of annuals, i almot lost her.

I know of dogs that suddenly developed an allergy to food they had eaten for years (it would be the corn or wheat or meat, etc in the food). You just never know, and this does sound more like a reaction (burn, etc) than a regular hot spot.
Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

It's hard to tell if it was for sure the Advantix, but it's definitely in the same area. So weird. It was the first dose from a new pack. Maybe something is wrong with this one pack? Should I call the company? I hope he's not going to have to go off of Advantix, because we have a lot of mosquitos at the new place and Frontline won't help that. 

He had a few hot spots when we moved to the new house in October (we figured new house, exposure to new allergens or even anxiety maybe), but those have all been on his butt/tail and have cleared up since. I guess it could be allergens or even a bug bite, but like I said this is the first time he's had one on this part of his body. It doesn't seem to bother him and at least he can't really get to it, so I think we can keep it dry until we see the vet. It's time for his annual visit anyway, so I'm just going to take him in on Friday. I may give the Listerine a try if it gets gooey, but the Gold Bond powder has always worked fine for me.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Advantix is nasty stuff. Rocky could not tolerate it. 8.8% imidacloprid - no way I would put that on my dog ever again.


----------



## borchgoldens (Aug 24, 2012)

*similar problem...*

I recently switched from Frontline to Advantix on my goldens. My 6 yr old female has never had a hot spot, but within that month developed major hotspots on both her flanks and tail. One would pop up, and then it spread like wildfire. I took her to the vet who attributed it to major allergies, put her on antibiotics, and didn't think Advantix had anything to do with it. I just re-treated (a few weeks after they've cleared) and immediately I see another one forming. Can't say 100% for sure that's the cause, but I won't be putting it on her again.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I used Advantix on my boys once a few years ago. Both dogs acted like they were dying and they had a fiery red patch on their backs. I washed the area immediately, called the company and their vet told me to take some liquid Vitamin E and cover the area with it several times a day. He also told me that it happens. 
Well, the next day I took the Advantix back to my vet and exchanged it for Frontline Plus, which I have used without issues for years and will continue to use . I only tried the Advantix because of the mosquitos, but no, never again. 
My lab mix was depressed and did not want to move off of the couch the entire day after Advantix.


----------

